# How Many Cameras do you Own?



## BrowniesAreCool

Just wondering how many cameras everybody owns. Here's my list:
*SLR:*
Pentax K1000
Pentax P30
Petri Flex V
Ricoh Mirai
*Folding:*
No. 2 Folding Pocket Brownie Model B
Vest Pocket Kodak Model B
Kodak Six-20 Junior Model D
*Box:*
Kodak No. 2 Brownie Model E
Kodak No. 2 Brownie Model E (I have two)
Kodak No. 2 Brownie Model F
Kodak No. 2 Cartridge Hawk-Eye Model B
Kodak Hawkeye Ace
Kodak Brownie Hawkeye
Kodak No. 3 Brownie Model B
Kodak Six-20 Popular Brownie
Kodak Six-20 Popular Brownie (I have two)
Kodak Six-20 Brownie Junior
Kodak Six-20 Brownie E
Kodak Brownie Six-20 Model F
Kodak Brownie Flash III
Kodak Brownie Reflex Synchro Model (UK)
Box Ensign 2 1/4 B
Ensign E29
Ensign Ful-Vue
Ansco Dollar
Coronet Twelve-20
Halina Prefect
*35mm/Roll Film Viewfinder:*
Halina Paulette Electric
Halina 35x
Halina 3000
Halina 2000
Kodak Brownie 127
Kodak Brownie Cresta
Agfa Clack
Agfa Silette
Diana (Original Model)
Holga 120N
Revue RX-7
Zeiss Ikon/KWG Pentona II
Ilford Sprite 35
Ricoh RZ-3000
*126 Instamatic:*
Boots Comet 126x
Kodak Instamatic 50
Kodak Instamatic 100
Kodak Instamatic 28
Kodak Instamatic 33
Kodak Instamatic 36
Kodak Instamatic 77x
Kodak Instamatic 233
*110 Instamatic:*
Kodak Brownie Camera (110)
Kodak Pocket Instamatic 92
Kodak Pocket Instamatic 200
Kodak Pocket Instamatic 300
Le Clic Everflash
PhotoSport Starlite
Boots Tele 110
*Instant:*
Polaroid Supercolor 635CL
Polaroid 636
Polaroid i-Zone
Kodak EK160-EF
*Disc:*
Boots Disc 515
*35mm Compact/Plastic Fantastics  :*
Minolta 130 Riva Zoom
Minolta Riva 100AF
Olympus Superzoom 76s
Olympus Trip XB40AF
Olympus Trip 301
Olympus Superzoom 800 S
Canon Sure Shot
"Solo 3" (Brand Unknown)
Hanimex 35hs
Vivitar Ultra Wide & Slim
Vivitar Ultra Wide & Slim (I have two)
Vivitar IC 101 Panorama
Panorama Wide Pic
Supapix (Vivitar) PN 2011
Vivitar PN 919
Polaroid 170 BV Flash
Halina 150
Halina 160
Halina Vision Snapz
*APS Compact:*
Fuji Nexia 275 ix Z
Kodak Advantix F220
Kodak Advantix F600
*Cine:*
Cine Kodak Royal Magazine

So, in total, that's 83 cameras.
How about everyone else? As you can see, my favourites are clearly box cameras, but I collect anything and everything!


----------



## Joey_Ricard

I have a brownie Bullseye, please send me a free roll of 620 - write it off as charity


----------



## BrowniesAreCool

Joey_Ricard said:


> I have a brownie Bullseye, please send me a free roll of 620 - write it off as charity


Respool 120. It's easy as pie.


----------



## downhearted

Apart from collecting them why would anyone want several cameras?


----------



## BrowniesAreCool

downhearted said:


> Apart from collecting them why would anyone want several cameras?


Shooting multiple formats, wanting different frame sizes, different styles (for example, Lomography) different kinds of camera (SLR, TLR, Folding etc.)


----------



## Joey_Ricard

BrowniesAreCool said:


> Joey_Ricard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brownie Bullseye, please send me a free roll of 620 - write it off as charity
> 
> 
> 
> Respool 120. It's easy as pie.
Click to expand...


lol, yeh,  I did respool about 10 rolls a couple of years ago when I found my late mothers mint bullseye. It was neat use one of the cameras that perked my interest back in the early 70's as a kid. It's empty now, novelty wore off, but it was fun messing with it.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

D700
D80 backup

and ones I still use too:


----------



## MLeeK

I think we just had one of these...
That I USE? 4 DSLR's
I am not counting the point and shoots, film, antiques... But it is NOWHERE near half of that list. And I pray it never gets that big, as I have a tendency to hoard... I am TRYING to keep STUFF to a minimum... That includes my camera addiction.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Yes Brownies are cool except when they've just come out of the oven 

But Kodak (RIP) Brownies are very nice, cool as ice. I believe the custom model I own was my very first camera.

No list here and I'm not sure how many I still have but probably about 3 dozens.


----------



## MReid

I thought I had a bunch of cameras....until I read this.
I have 5 I use.
3 DSLR and 2 SLR.


----------



## JSER

downhearted said:


> Apart from collecting them why would anyone want several cameras?



Agree, it's like asking how many cars do you have because "my dad has more than your dad", now as has been said here in the context of "collecting"


----------



## Mot

I probably have around 20, I want more but it's not a bad amount for a 19 year old. I'll list the ones that I use, have actually have put film through or have bought film for.


Canon 20D
Canon AE-1
Canonet QL17
Lomo Smena 8M
Lomo Lubitel 166B
Polaroid 220
Olympus Trip 35
Recesky TLR
Nikon EM
 The cameras that I have and are waiting to used are:


Canon T70
Minolta Himatic E
Ilford Sprite
I have some roll film cameras like Brownies and a Carl Zeiss folding camera, too. I only collect cameras that have a historic significance or simply look aesthetically pleasing. I think I'd rather have a bigger collection of lenses rather than camera, though. The lens on the front of the camera is the deciding factor, especially with SLRs.


----------



## BrowniesAreCool

Mot said:


> I probably have around 20, I want more but it's not a bad amount for a 19 year old.


LOL, I'm 14.


----------



## Joey_Ricard

BrowniesAreCool said:


> Mot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I probably have around 20, I want more but it's not a bad amount for a 19 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm 14.
Click to expand...


Just curious - Were these given to you by a relative or have you developed an interest and collected them on your own.
If you did, that is absolutely amazing to have such a passion (obsession lol), but not a bad one to have at any age.


----------



## BrowniesAreCool

Joey_Ricard said:


> BrowniesAreCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I probably have around 20, I want more but it's not a bad amount for a 19 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm 14.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just curious - Were these given to you by a relative or have you developed an interest and collected them on your own.
> If you did, that is absolutely amazing to have such a passion (obsession lol), but not a bad one to have at any age.
Click to expand...

I recieved 23 for Christmas, had one given to me by one of my school teachers (the Pentax P30), had 6 given to me by my grandparents, and had maybe 4 or 5 more given to me at other times. Oh, and the Petri was given to my by my Grandfather on my Mum's side.
Other than that, the rest is all down to me. And to think, it all started with a £3 Halina Paulette Electric in a junk shop...


----------



## Horngreen

downhearted said:


> Apart from collecting them why would anyone want several cameras?



OCD.


----------



## Hickeydog

I own a T2i.  


And that's it.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Do you really use those old cameras?


----------



## BrowniesAreCool

2WheelPhoto said:


> Do you really use those old cameras?


I use them as often as I can, yes.


----------



## dxqcanada

You need some TLR's in that collection.


----------



## BlairWright

only 8... out of the 8 three are film bodies, three are DLSR's, one is a Micro 4/3, and the last is a decent pocket cam - I'm not counting cell phones as they are not cameras, they are phones with cameras in them.


----------



## BrowniesAreCool

dxqcanada said:


> You need some TLR's in that collection.


I know, but they're so damn expensive.


----------



## tacticdesigns

How many do I own, or how many do I tell my wife I have?


----------



## Mot

I'll have to add another to the list! I just bought a Kodak Euro-35 Legend. I bought it purely because of its pastel pink shutter and advance wheel and the pastel green rewind knob, film release and 'back opener'. It's awesome cool.

I also got a Praktica 1600A flash that matches my Praktica PLC2 and BC1!

Everything is in perfect working order by the way! Picked them up for £1 (~$1.60) the pair.


----------



## Railphotog

I have 8 digital cameras, 8 Canon FD film cameras, 8 Canon EOS film cameras and a few oddball ones.

Why more than one camera?  I only use digital cameras these days, the film ones are either original ones I bought or replacement ones as collectibles, memories of cameras past, or were given to me.

I have a Canon XSi DSLR with 7 lenses, but use my Canon superzoom SX30 most of the time because of its portability.  I keep a Pentax Optio Z10 in the car for found photos, and use a pocket sized Sanyo one when I don't have room to carry anything bigger.  I bought copies of my two first digital point and shoot models (1.3 & 3.3MP) just as collectibles; I don't use them.  In the past few weeks I've acquired a Nikon superzoom P80, which is smaller than my SX30, mainly because of the price - $10.00; something I could not pass up.

Cameras are fun!


----------



## maris

A couple of 8x10's, six 4x5's, three roll-film SLR's, two roll-film TLR's, which all get used. And no 35mm or digital whatsoever.


----------



## Mitica100

Sheesh... I can't count them right now, they're boxed away for moving but I can estimate at about 150, all formats from Minox B and Steky B to 4x5 Linhoff, with a few Hasselblads and Leicas in between. LOL

I must've had over 800 or so cameras during my collecting years.


----------



## nreed_94

I jut started collecting in January.  Here is my list:
-Kodak Brownie No. 2 model C
-Argus C3
-Kodak Vigilant Jr six-20
-Kodak Duaflex IV
-Polaroid 250 Land Camera
-Yashica Electro 35 GS
-Practika LTL3
-Minolta Hi-matic AF2
-Nikon N8008
-Nikon D3100

A small list compared to the first post, but hey, I just started.  I am always looking for new cameras, and my collection is growing all the time.


----------



## hearts0075

These threads are awesome, now I don't have to feel guilty for collecting cameras, but I do use each one of as much as I can. They don't go to waste. I have 3 DSLR, 2 SLR film, and a P&S, 9 lenses, I am getting there!!!


----------



## Tuffythepug

Let's see.     Rolleiflex TLR   6x6
                  Kodak Retina  rangefinder 35mm
                  Canon AE-1    35mm SLR
                  Canon Powershot p&s
                    Nikon N50  35mm SLr
                   Nikon D80   DSLR
Nikon Coolpix 950
                   and last but not least Bronica ETRS 645  med. format film...
just added !...Canon A-1


----------



## The Barbarian

I honestly don't know how many cameras I've accumulated, lost track after a hundred.  Much of it is junk I just found interesting to take apart and tinker with, but there are many nice ones as well.   I still like to use the old film cameras, but digital has spoiled me, with the ability to shoot hundreds of images.  I'm particularly found of the Contax II and the Voigtlander Perkeo.


----------



## Solarflare

Currently a total of 5 now.

- One extremely primitive plastic monster from my childhood 30+ years ago that I dont remember ever using.
- A Leica C2 film camera I must have bought sometimes 6-10 years ago ? I dont remember ever using that one, either.

And the three digital cameras mentioned in my profile:
- Panasonic DMC-FX07 (bought it about 4 years ago; I wanted a Leica, but the shop told me its basically the same camera as the Leica, just cheaper; I still use this one as a point and shoot)
- Canon Powershot G11 (bought it about 2 years ago)
- Nikon D5100 (couple months ago). I think I'll switch to Fuji's X System in future, though.


----------



## Buckster

I think I'm up to about 70 or 80 at this point.  I keep saying to myself that "one of these days, I'll arrange them all for a group shot", but... yeah...  lol

Hasselblad 500C
Mamiya RB67
Mamiya 645 Pro
Mamiya C330
Mamiya Super 23 Press
Speed Graphic Press
Nikon F Photomic
Nikkormat FT
Canon II S2 (1955 Rangefinder)
Canon AL-1
Argus C3 (Brick)(2)
Yashica FX-7
Yashica Electro 35
Exakta VX500 (2)
Polaroid Model 95
Polaroid Big Shot
Nimslo 3D
Realist 3D
Minolta 7S Rangefinder
Minolta 16-Ps (2)
Norton (1934 miniature)
Hit type miniature (2)
Several Diana type cameras
A few dozen Kodaks from 1918 up through the 1970's
A few Brownie-type Bakelite 620 knockoffs by oddball manufacturer names

That's the bulk of them.  Then there's the digital stuff:

Canon RC-250 Xapshot <-Just added to the collection 
Sony Mavica FD81
Sony DSC-F717
Canon 40D
Canon 7D
Canon 5DMKII
Fujifilm Finepix Real 3D
HTC Thunderbolt Smartphone
Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1
Web cam on my Asus G73JH-X5 Laptop


----------



## amolitor

Motorola cell phone cam (not used any more, it's my backup phone)
Nokia phone cam (occasional use)
Canon Elph something, unused these last several years
Nikon D3100 used almost daily
Nikon FE2 used several times a year
Mamiya RZ67 used several times a year
Bender 4x5 used probably once a year
Sinar F1 just acquired, hope to use it a couple times a year

What's that, 8? The Bender is going to go if the F1 works out. The Elph should probably go as well.


----------



## usayit

Film .. I lost count...  Asahi/Pentax pre-80s collection that is almost 1 of every model.  Plus Pentax 67, 645 and some other pretty cameras.  Leica M3

Digital.. 
Leica M8
Leica M9
Pentax K10D
Olympus OMD E-M5
Olympus E-PL1
Panasonic G1
Panasonic LX3
Panasonic TZ5
Olympus Tough something or another.
Canon 5D
iphone4 count?  rarely use it as a camera.

I think I still have a Canon Powershot G1 and G5 somewhere....


----------



## timor

I am not a collector so I will say I have way too many cameras. Just sign of insecurity ? If one craps out I want to have another one on hand.


----------



## streetmuse

- Fuji x100
- Canon EOS Rebel xsi
- Fuji Instax Mini 7S
- Pentax MX
- iPhone 4S


----------



## rexbobcat

Canon 1D Mark II
Canon 60D
Canon D60 
Canon Rebel G
Canon PowerShot 790 IS
Canon Vixia HF S11
iPhone 4S
Motorola Droid Razr


----------



## Buckster

rexbobcat said:


> Canon D60


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Derrel

Not sure, really...they just keep piling up...not nearly as many as compur of mitica or buckster, fer sure! Nine d-slrs, three P&S digitals,3 P&S 35mm's,6 or 7 TLR cameras, some 35mm viewfinder models, Leica thread mount system,some remaining Bronica SQ-A stuff,4x5, and of course, my iPhone 4.


----------



## rexbobcat

Buckster said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canon D60
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.
Click to expand...


YOU DARE QUESTION ME!?!??!?!?!?

Okay, here it is. 

Canon D60 complete with 22-55mm f/4.5-5.6.


----------



## Buckster

Cool!  Honestly, I had no idea that any of their digital SLRs started with the D, rather than ending with it.  Learn something new every day!  Thanks!


----------



## usayit

Buckster said:


> Cool!  Honestly, I had no idea that any of their digital SLRs started with the D, rather than ending with it.  Learn something new every day!  Thanks!



There was also a D30... 3.2mp which was my first digital SLR.   I went from a D30 to D60 to a 10D and managed to wait until 1DMark IIn


----------



## rexbobcat

usayit said:
			
		

> There was also a D30... 3.2mp which was my first digital SLR.   I went from a D30 to D60 to a 10D and managed to wait until 1DMark IIn



Yep, the D60 in all its 6.2 MP goodness. It only goes up to an unusable 1000 ISO though lol

What sucks (and is kind of ironic) is that the D60 has a PC cord plug in where you can use a strobe, but I don't think any of the xxD series cameras have that. Stupid canon marketing.

I believe that the D30 was the first genuinely Canon DSLR. The others before that were collaborations between Canon and Kodak.


----------



## 4meandthem

Canon T4i
Canon sx200si
Canon elph 
Yashika Mat 80mm
Anscomatic M with 35,50,100 lenses
8mm Brownie Movie Cam


----------



## gryffinwings

I have just 3 cameras, still working on the collection:

DSLR:
Nikon D5100 (work horse)

35mm SLR:
Nikon F-801S
Nikon EM

I'm eventually going to want to get a Nikon F4.


----------



## IanG

rexbobcat said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sucks (and is kind of ironic) is that the D60 has a PC cord plug in where you can use a strobe, but I don't think any of the xxD series cameras have that. Stupid canon marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The xxD cameras have a PC flash socket, you can use that with a  strobe as wel if you wantl. (Note a Strobe is a stroboscpe used for multiple or continuous flashes, sometimes for photography more usually in discos ). It's the xxD series that dont have a PC flash socket.
> 
> The 300D was essentially a budget version of the 10D in a different casing with Russian firmware all the funstions of the 10D were unlocked.
> 
> Ian
Click to expand...


----------



## PhotoWrangler

Nikon D90
Nikon F100
Nikon FM
Hasselblad 500cm
Polaroid 100
Polaroid Reporter
Polaroid Pro Pack
Polaroid 420
Pentax K1000
Pentax K1000
Certo Phot
Certo Phot 
Argus C3
Agfa Silette Type 4
Super Richoflex
Kodak Brownie Hawkeye
Kodak Brownie Hawkeye
Kodak Brownie Hawkeye
Mamiya 500DTL
Kodak Six20
Canon EOS Elan II
Yashica 44LM
Polaroid SX70

...and one iPhone.


----------



## Jaemie

Canon Digital Rebel

...and my cell phone (HTC Inspire)
And a couple of film P&S cameras.


----------



## manaheim

ChristopherCoy said:
			
		

> Nikon D90
> Nikon F100
> Nikon FM
> Hasselblad 500cm
> Polaroid 100
> Polaroid Reporter
> Polaroid Pro Pack
> Polaroid 420
> Pentax K1000
> Pentax K1000
> Certo Phot
> Certo Phot
> Argus C3
> Agfa Silette Type 4
> Super Richoflex
> Kodak Brownie Hawkeye
> Kodak Brownie Hawkeye
> Kodak Brownie Hawkeye
> Mamiya 500DTL
> Kodak Six20
> Canon EOS Elan II
> Yashica 44LM
> Polaroid SX70
> 
> ...and one iPhone.



I declare winner.


----------



## manaheim

Buckster said:
			
		

> I think I'm up to about 70 or 80 at this point.  I keep saying to myself that "one of these days, I'll arrange them all for a group shot", but... yeah...  lol
> 
> Hasselblad 500C
> Mamiya RB67
> Mamiya 645 Pro
> Mamiya C330
> Mamiya Super 23 Press
> Speed Graphic Press
> Nikon F Photomic
> Nikkormat FT
> Canon II S2 (1955 Rangefinder)
> Canon AL-1
> Argus C3 (Brick)(2)
> Yashica FX-7
> Yashica Electro 35
> Exakta VX500 (2)
> Polaroid Model 95
> Polaroid Big Shot
> Nimslo 3D
> Realist 3D
> Minolta 7S Rangefinder
> Minolta 16-Ps (2)
> Norton (1934 miniature)
> Hit type miniature (2)
> Several Diana type cameras
> A few dozen Kodaks from 1918 up through the 1970's
> A few Brownie-type Bakelite 620 knockoffs by oddball manufacturer names
> 
> That's the bulk of them.  Then there's the digital stuff:
> 
> Sony Mavica FD81
> Sony DSC-F717
> Canon 40D
> Canon 7D
> Canon 5DMKII
> Fujifilm Finepix Real 3D
> HTC Thunderbolt Smartphone
> Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1
> Web cam on my Asus G73JH-X5 Laptop



Oh no wait...

Man you people have a lot of cameras.

I have 3. D100, 300 and 800


----------



## IanG

I've sold one or two off recently but I still have a few 

10x8
Agfa Ansco Commercial View
Agfa Ansco Universal View

Half Plate
Houghton Duchess

5x4
Wista 45DX
Graflex Speed Graphic (WA special)
Pacemaker Speed Graphic
Pacemaker Crown Graphic
Graflex Super graphic

9x12
Rodenstock
Orion Werks
Ernemann
2x Patent Etui

Quarter Plate
Houghton Victo
Thornton Pickard Special Junior Ruby Reflex

6x17
Gaoersi 617


6x9
Ensign Speed Roll Film Reflex
Ensign Selfix 820
Kodak Monitor 20
Kodak Autographic 120
Kershaw Coronet Rapide
Busch Preessman

6x6
Yashicamat 124
Rollieflex 3.5E2
Welta (unknown)

6x4.5
Mamiya 1000S
Mamija 645
Zeiss Ikonta 520

127
Purma Special

35mm
Leica M3
Leica IIIa
Fed 2
Pentax Spotmatic F
Pentax Spotmatic
2x Pentax SIa
Pentax S
Pentax MX
Pentax ME Super
Pentax KM
Pentax KX
2x Chinon CE-4s
Pracktica Nova
Exa II
Exacta Varex IIB

Half frame
Caon Demi

Fuji
Instant ?

Unknown Toy subminiature camear



Minolta Dimage 7i
Canon 50D

Plus a few I can't remember 

Ian


----------



## ghache

Nikon D7000
Nikon D7000
Nikon Fe2
Nikon Fe
Pentax p3n
Minolta X-700


----------



## ambaker

I have to confess that I truthfully do not know.  Way too many is the closest answer.  Oldest is a turn of the twentieth century Kodak.  Newest is a Lytro light field digital.  Largest is a 4x5 press cam, smallest is a Univex Model A.


----------



## camperbc

Here is my list. I have some others, _(beaters, parts cameras, etc)_ but the list below is my collection of truly mint cameras.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland: about my photography:


- Minolta Maxxum 700si  

- Minolta Maxxum 700si (b) 

- Minolta Maxxum 7000 

- Canon AT-1  

- Canon AE-1 

- Cosina CT-1 "Super" 

- Asahi Pentax K1000

- Kodak Duaflex I  

- Kodak Brownie Flash Six-20  

- Kodak Brownie Target Six-16  

- Canon Canonet 28 

- FED 2 (D6)  

- Zorki-4 

- Yashica Electro 35 GSN 

- Minolta Hi-Matic "F" 

- Yashica 635  

- Franka "Solida 1"  

- Ensign Ranger  

- Kodak Autographic 1A  

- Sony SLT-A57

- Sony Alpha A550  

- Sony Alpha A500  

- Sony Alpha A200  

- Sony Cybershot DSC-H50

- Vivitar 35ES

- Voigtlander Perkeo 1

- ONDU 6X6 pinhole (Nov/2013 delivery)


----------



## Oliver.d

I've not got quite as many as some of you but;

Main camera: Nikon D3000

Film: Pentax P30n
        Nikon F-301

Always on the lookout though!


----------



## pixmedic

Nikon D90
Nikon D100
Rolleiflex 3.5e
Asahi Pentax auto 110 Super


----------



## Helter

Just two 35mm:
-Canon EOS Rebel 2000
-Nikon EM


----------



## jmanc

Canon 7D
Canon 30D
Canon 300D (Digital Rebel)
Canon Rebel 2000
Canon SD870 IS
Canon A40
Canon Canonet QL17 GIII
Canon Elph APS (x2)

Pentax IQZoom 80-E
Polaroid OneStep
Kodak APS Film 
Kodak Easy Share C1530
Ansco disk camera


----------



## Mike_E

More than I can carry.


----------



## sm4him

How many cameras do I own?

One fewer than I'd like. 


I've got quite a few, but nothing like what some of these folks have. I have NEARLY every camera I've ever owned; I think the only exception to that is an Olympus OM-10 that I got when I graduated HS--that thing had to be sent for repair half a dozen times, and I don't remember what finally happened to it--I probably took it to the repair shop and just left it there!   I'd like to buy an OM-10 sometime just to "represent" that camera, since I have the rest of the ones I've owned.

I've got probably 20-30, I'm really not sure. Might have more than that. Some day I need to make a list of them. This is not that day.


----------



## Compaq

sm4him said:


> How many cameras do I own?
> 
> I've got probably 20-30




Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Rick58

1 Sony 230
1 4x5 Calumet
1 3 1/4 x 4 1/4 Crown Graphic
1 2 1/4 x 3 1/4 Baby Pacemaker Graphic
2 Bronica's
1 RB67
4 Nikon F2A'
1 Nikkormat

Just recently sold a Mamiya C220 and a Linholf 23 Press

That list = too many


----------



## Forkie

There are 13 cameras in my house.  11 of them are old film cameras ranging from the 1940s to a Diana Lomography camera.  The other two are digital, one's a Fuji bridge that belongs to my girfriend and the last one is my D300s.  Only the 2 digital ones and the occasionally the Diana get used.


----------



## panblue

Off to nice start! Interesting selection!



nreed_94 said:


> I jut started collecting in January.  Here is my list:
> -Kodak Brownie No. 2 model C
> -Argus C3
> -Kodak Vigilant Jr six-20
> -Kodak Duaflex IV
> -Polaroid 250 Land Camera
> -Yashica Electro 35 GS
> -Practika LTL3
> -Minolta Hi-matic AF2
> -Nikon N8008
> -Nikon D3100
> 
> A small list compared to the first post, but hey, I just started.  I am always looking for new cameras, and my collection is growing all the time.


----------



## panblue

I own 4 and use 3. One is Pentax DSLR which i like but the current Pentax lenses are over-priced c/w Nikon (for example). I doubt I'll be investing in the Pentax system beyond some legacy PK manuals. I've owned about 200 cameras and ~150 lenses.


----------



## BrianV

I have a lot of cameras, have stopped counting. Probably 60 Nikons running from a Nikon M from 1950 through to a Nikon D1x. Some odd-ball cameras, like a Nikon F3AF from 1983 and a Nikon E3 full-frame DSLR from 1997. 20 or so Kodak Retina cameras, mostly bought cheap and fixed myself. Leica III, Leica IIIa, Leica IIIf, Leica M3, CL. Canon P, Canon 7, Canon Ftb, Canon EF, Canon F1. Leica Thread Mount: Nicca, Leotax, Tanack, Yashica YF, Zorki 3M. 
Minolta, Argus/Cosina, Vivitar, Konica, Fujica, Petri, Pentax, Tessina, Robot, Minox... Polaroid 180 is the real user, a couple boxes of others. Contax II, III, IIa, IIIa. Voigtlander Prominent I and "1.5", Vitessa N, Vitessa T.

That's what happens when you buy a Pop Photo in 1970 and keep it. I read the Olden Camera ad.


----------



## bunny99123

Wow, I didn't know there were so many different types of cameras! How, do you remember how to operate each one?

I have a Sony A55


----------



## BrianV

It's easy to remember how to use these cameras- Load with film, set Shutter Speed, set Aperture, set Focus, frame and Shoot.

The Olympus EPL1 probably has more settings to remember than all of the classic cameras combined!


----------



## DorkSterr

*1*







Nikon D4/


----------



## TheFantasticG

(2) iPhone 4S
(1) D7000
(1) 60D
(1) Canon S2 IS


----------



## panblue

By knowing how they work.


bunny99123 said:


> Wow, I didn't know there were so many different types of cameras! How, do you remember how to operate each one?


----------



## panblue

panblue said:


> Off to nice start! Interesting selection!
> 
> 
> 
> nreed_94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> -Yashica Electro 35 GS
Click to expand...


..however, beware the Pad of Death ;-(


----------



## BrianV

panblue said:


> By knowing how they work.
> 
> 
> bunny99123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I didn't know there were so many different types of cameras! How, do you remember how to operate each one?
Click to expand...


It's a fair question. The first time I picked up a Vitessa N, found at an antique store: "Barn Doors and Toilet Plunger Film Advance".
 That one took a while to figure out. Don't set the lens to minimum focus before advancing the film. It might jam.

Forgot the Rollei 35TE: advance the film before attempting to collapse the lens.


----------



## dxqcanada

bunny99123 said:


> Wow, I didn't know there were so many different types of cameras! How, do you remember how to operate each one?



That's the great thing about old film camera's ... no menu to navigate through.
A couple of dials (maybe) and one button.


----------



## dxqcanada

TheFantasticG said:


> (2) iPhone 4S
> (1) D7000
> (1) 60D
> (1) Canon S2 IS



Hmm, not really collector items ... nor film.


----------



## BrianV

You know you're getting old when the things that you bought new are considered to be antiques.

My first DSLR turned 20 this year. If the built-in hard-drive fails, I keep a spare. I had two of them, the electronics on the other one died and I converted it to use film.


----------



## dxqcanada

I should have kept my QV-10A - QV Series - Best, Compact, High Speed, GPS, Digital Camera | CASIO America, Inc.


----------



## MK3Brent

Not many. But I use them all very much. 

petri 7
Nikon D200
Nikon D3s

Sometimes my gf's pentax. 

I'm in the market for a 6x17.


----------



## dxqcanada

Hmm, should there be a "Collector's Corner" in the "Digital Photography" forum group ?

Digital cameras have a very low shelf life ... so a 10+ yr old camera is ancient.


----------



## TheFantasticG

dxqcanada said:


> TheFantasticG said:
> 
> 
> 
> (2) iPhone 4S
> (1) D7000
> (1) 60D
> (1) Canon S2 IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, not really collector items ... nor film.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I Know... I just wanted to join in


----------



## timor

TheFantasticG said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheFantasticG said:
> 
> 
> 
> (2) iPhone 4S
> (1) D7000
> (1) 60D
> (1) Canon S2 IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, not really collector items ... nor film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I Know... I just wanted to join in
Click to expand...

Buy a Spotmatic and join in.


----------



## snowbear

Minolta Hi-Matic 7s
Nikon N90S
Nikon D40
Then there's one in the phone, and one in the MacBook.


----------



## orlovphoto

Let's see if I can remember approximately..........

8x10 - 2 of them
4x5  - 1
Rolleiflex - 10 (I'm a Rollei Junkie - I'm an admin in the Rolleiflex Users Facebook group too, if anyone wants to join)
Rolleicord - 1 (they are just not as sexy as Flexes...)
Polaroid - 12-15, have not counted in a while...
Minox - 10 or so
35mm -  ... I think about 12-15
Oddball - probably about 15-20

I shoot Rolleiflex most of the time, Polaroid 680, 180 and 600SE a bunch, Minox whenever I feel like having fun, 4x5 rarely (really need to get more into it...), same with 8x10, the rest I shoot rarely just to give them a work-out and to see what they feel like yielding.

And oh yeah, Canon 5D of course for when people want to pay me for some commercial crap...
iPhone for the blog
MacBook for Skype 

I NEED MORE CAMERAS!!!!!  So many that I would like to get my hands on.... like the Batnam.... or a 12x24.... or a circuit cam of any size....


----------



## hydroshock

BrowniesAreCool said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need some TLR's in that collection.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, but they're so damn expensive.
Click to expand...



you can actually get a working tlr for under 200 if you look in the right places. I'm not sure about Devon, but in downtown Phoenix, AZ there are a million Pawn shops which is where I found my C33. If you enjoy shooting 120 It is definitely a must have.


----------



## Mrkyar

Nikon f f2'3hp,4,5,6, Leica m3,4,5,6,7 R6,hassle lad 500c,swc,contax t2,t3, wista etc

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## Dikkie

Nikon F401
Nikon D50
Nikon D7000
Zorki S
Lomo LC-A
Supersampler
Seagull 205-A
Lubitel 166 B


----------



## manaheim

4,163 cameras and counting.


----------



## vintagesnaps

What, do I have to go around the house and start counting?? Oooh a Supersampler, I want one of those. I have a Pop 9 and have had more fun with that little plastic camera (and have gotten some interesting photos with it). Guess having one of those tells you I have plenty of cameras... something from every era going back a hundred years.


----------



## hirejn

Photography is a profession for me so I have only the cameras I need: D100 and D200.


----------



## Danmunro_nz

Canon EOS 1000D, Canon EOS 3000V, Pentax K1000, Olympus OM10, Olympus Trip 35 are my cameras. Favourite would have to the Trip. I just love the incredible photos that simple little camera can make.


----------



## bsinmich

I have all the cameras I need
I do not have all the cameras I want.

I never counted but my daughter did and said she stopped at 150. I have sold 2 though.


----------



## limr

hydroshock said:


> BrowniesAreCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need some TLR's in that collection.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, but they're so damn expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you can actually get a working tlr for under 200 if you look in the right places. I'm not sure about Devon, but in downtown Phoenix, AZ there are a million Pawn shops which is where I found my C33. If you enjoy shooting 120 It is definitely a must have.
Click to expand...


I agree, especially when you consider that the Lubitel is astonishingly good for a plastic box. And I'm not talking about the pimped out new version that Lomography is selling for ~$350. An original one can be had for cheap. I think mine was even less than $100 all cleaned up and ready to go.

As for me, I've got a relatively minor case of G.A.S. compared to some of y'all, and I'm starting to feel like I have a bit of an oddball collection:
Pentax K1000 and Spotmatic (7 lenses between the two)
Zorki 6
Olympus 35RC
Lubitel 166B
Mamiya 645 Pro TL (2 lenses)

I suppose I do have a digital. Canon 130 IS. I've had this photography habit for 20 years and have only had the Canon for...maybe 4 years? I can't afford even an entry level dslr at this point and it's not really a priority so I imagine it will be quite a while before I ever get one.

Edited out of horror at forgetting that I also have a Polaroid Land Camera Automatic 100 and have actually been using it quite a bit lately.


----------



## MiFleur

I tis just a reality check to realize that some people have so many cameras.
I have 3 
a Nikon D 600 and a Nikon D90 that I bought and a Nikon coolpix 8700 that was just given to me.


----------



## Juga

Minolta XG-M
Canon T4i
Canon 6D...enroute  but it is ordered and on its way.


----------



## Mrkyar

Nikon F F2as f3 f4 f5 f6
Leica m3 4 5 6 7
Nikon d200 800
Gassy 500c swc
Go tax g1 2
Minox lx

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## snowbear

snowbear said:


> Minolta Hi-Matic 7s
> Nikon N90S
> Nikon D40
> Then there's one in the phone, and one in the MacBook.



Time for an update:
Kodak No. 1A
Nikkormat FT3


----------



## DarkShadow

Down to three now.

1.Canon 60D
2.Nikon N75 
3.Canon Classic 120 P&S


----------



## minicoop1985

Wife: 13. Me: 3. How many do we USE? Well, the two DSLRs (Sony and Olympus), her old Kodak No. 1 Junior, my Olympus OM-1n, and a Flash Bantam. All but 4 should function, and of those 4, two need a CLA, and two have shutter problems.


----------



## limr

I'm about to debut a new (to me) camera today. It's an Argus Argoflex Seventy-five that came in a box o' cameras I bought from a fellow TPF member. I cleaned it up, flipped the lens, and loaded some Acros 100. I was going to start shooting yesterday but the monsoon sort of put the kibosh on that. Sun's out today, though 

Also in that box came:
Polaroid J66
Polaroid Color Pack 3
Kodak Tourist
Brownie Holiday
Brownie...oops, can't remember the name but it's a funky little Brownie TLR.

The two Brownies take 127 film, so I'm not sure what I'm going to do with them. I'm going to experiment with paper negatives in the J66. The Color Pack takes Fuji pack film and I'm converting it into a pinhole. And the Kodak will get cleaned up and brought out to play when I get a chance.


----------



## EIngerson

Just two



Canon by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Steve5D

My daily users are a Canon 5D and a Canon 40D.

My collection numbers around, probably, 25 or so. I'll be unpacking them over the course of the next few days here in the new abode, so I'll get a better idea...


----------



## DannL

I'm now down to just 4 plate cameras. A 5x4 Tailboard (circa 1883), one half-plate (circa 1890), one 5x7 (circa  1911), and an 8x10 (circa 1907). I use plates, film and paper in each, and print all my own work. That's it for traditional apparatus. One more camera that I'd like to add to this lot is a 16x20 plate camera. But because of rarity, I may have to fabricate that one myself.


----------



## Devinhullphoto

3.


----------



## Tiller

6

1 digital and 5 film


----------



## davedyer

Users:
Nikon FM, FE (2), F2AS, F4s, D200 & D600
Mamiya RB67 Pro-S
Canonet 1.7 G-III (3, each loaded w/different film)
Pentax Spotmatic

Lookin' Good on the Shelf:
Nikon 2020, 4004 & Kodak DCS 420
Canon FTb QL
Some Petri, Voigtlander, Yashica rangefinders
And a couple of Yashica and TopCon SLRs


----------



## minicoop1985

Added: another Duaflex II, but with flash, Kodak Premo box camera, Kodak Retina Reflex III, an Argus AF2, found an old 110 camera. Wife is up to 17, while I'm now at 4. Here's the Duaflex and Argus:




PA130967 by longm1985, on Flickr




PA130959 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## TheyCallMePhotos

i have:
hasselblad 500 C/M
Contax G2
D700

why am i so lazy i haven't shot in months need some motivation


----------

